# Clostridium again!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For the second January in a row, Kodi has Clostridium.  The good news is this isn't NEARLY as serious as C-diff in people. The bad news is my puppy's tummy isn't feeling so good. But he's had his first dose of abx and super-duper probiotics. 

I think we caught it faster than last year too. Although he's obviously not quite himself, he had a HORRIBLY uncomfortable night last year before I could get him to the vet. This time, as soon as I saw the mucus-y diarrhea and smelled that distinctive smell, I didn't bother waiting and doing the rice diet. Straight to the vet we went!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, poor Kodi! Poor you! I don't think mine have ever had this - I guess I'd know; when Pamba first got ill, and before Protothecosis was diagnosed after months of no-body knowing anything, clostridium was suspected at one point, but soon discounted. What is the smell like, Karen? Hope the meds work really soon!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ah, poor Kodi! Hope the medicine takes care of his tummy problems real soon!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oooooh, that's not good! I hope for Kodi gets better soon and no upset stomach!:hug:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Feel better Kodi. Tyler's tummy was a bit off today too, but no diarrhea just many trips out. Yesterday he had some yellow pepper and that may be it. He usually gets red pepper every day when I have my lunch, but the yellow may not have agreed with him. Hope Kodi is on the mend.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

So Sorry Karen, (and Kodi) I remember when this happened before, where does it come from??? Yuck "the runs" with a full coated dog is true love!!!!!Hope things improve quickly!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh No...poor Kodi!! I can relate. I battled c-diff for 14 months.I saw an infectious disease Dr. and was on medication for months at a time. It just kept coming back after I finished a course antibiotics. It was horrible. Finally beat it though.
Hope he is feeling better quick!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Oh, poor Kodi! Poor you! I don't think mine have ever had this - I guess I'd know; when Pamba first got ill, and before Protothecosis was diagnosed after months of no-body knowing anything, clostridium was suspected at one point, but soon discounted. What is the smell like, Karen? Hope the meds work really soon!


I'm not sure how to describe it. Since Kodi eats good food, there is normally very little smell to his poop. All I can say is that Clostridium makes it smell FOUL!!! When I took him in to the vet (fecal too) last year, and she was asking me about his symptoms, I mentioned that his diarrhea smelled REALLY bad. She stopped dead, and said. "I know what's wrong". She immediately too his sample and looked at it under the microscope, where she could see the bacteria. She said that the foul odor is a classic sign, along with bad diarrhea and intestinal cramps.

I guess that a certain number of one strain of clostridium is normal in a dog's gut. But they can get an overgrowth, or get infected with other types. (typically, I guess from contact with another dogs' stools, which Kodi doesn't really have access to)

He did turn around in less than two days on the antibiotics last time, so I hope, especially since we caught it earlier, that he'll feel better soon this time too. I just HOPE he doesn't blow his coat again this time, the way he did last year!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Feel better soon, Kodi! I am holding my breath with the boys. There have been ducks and geese parking themselves and leaving gifts where we take the boys potty. And both of them managed to scoop up a treat before I realized what they were doing.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> I'm not sure how to describe it. Since Kodi eats good food, there is normally very little smell to his poop. All I can say is that Clostridium makes it smell FOUL!!! When I took him in to the vet (fecal too) last year, and she was asking me about his symptoms, I mentioned that his diarrhea smelled REALLY bad. She stopped dead, and said. "I know what's wrong". She immediately too his sample and looked at it under the microscope, where she could see the bacteria. She said that the foul odor is a classic sign, along with bad diarrhea and intestinal cramps.
> 
> I guess that a certain number of one strain of clostridium is normal in a dog's gut. But they can get an overgrowth, or get infected with other types. (typically, I guess from contact with another dogs' stools, which Kodi doesn't really have access to)
> 
> He did turn around in less than two days on the antibiotics last time, so I hope, especially since we caught it earlier, that he'll feel better soon this time too. I just HOPE he doesn't blow his coat again this time, the way he did last year!!!


If it's similar to the C. Diff that people can get, his contact with stools' of other dogs can be microscopic. That is, another dog can have it, the owner can be a responsible pet owner and pick up the stool, and the infection can live for a bit on the surface. C. Diff is tricky b/c it's so contagious. In inpatient hospitalized patients they require isolation equipment. (Ie, those paper robes over the physicians/nurses clothes and gloves even for casual contact). In addition, b/c it's spread by spores, the anti-bacterial gels/alcohol outside of hospital rooms can't kill it. Only soap and water work, because alcohol has no effect.

Poor Kodi. I hope he's feeling better soon. Plus side, you caught it super early and mild cases are easy to treat.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor baby. I'm sorry to hear he's sick again with such a nasty bug. Emmie sends licks and wags for Kodi. -Jeanne-


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Hope Kodi recovers quickly, and gets back to being a happy boy.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I hope you're starting to feel better, Kodi. You're in such great shape that I bet you'll bounce back fast. Benjamin says "woof".


----------



## jenna (Aug 23, 2013)

Kodi, 
Andi and Tripp wish you a speedy recovery. Feel better soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Feel better soon, Kodi! I am holding my breath with the boys. There have been ducks and geese parking themselves and leaving gifts where we take the boys potty. And both of them managed to scoop up a treat before I realized what they were doing.


Kodi does that sort of thing all the time in nicer weather, with no ill effects&#8230; ever. But right now, the weather is so bad, we haven't had a chance to go for walks anywhere that he can get into anything&#8230; Just quick potty trips to the bushes at the bottom of our front steps!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Feel better soon, Kodi! I am holding my breath with the boys. There have been ducks and geese parking themselves and leaving gifts where we take the boys potty. And both of them managed to scoop up a treat before I realized what they were doing.


Holding your breath seems to be rather necessary, at least if the boys succumb to the geese and duck poo, which is bad enough itself!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zarika said:


> If it's similar to the C. Diff that people can get, his contact with stools' of other dogs can be microscopic. That is, another dog can have it, the owner can be a responsible pet owner and pick up the stool, and the infection can live for a bit on the surface. C. Diff is tricky b/c it's so contagious. In inpatient hospitalized patients they require isolation equipment. (Ie, those paper robes over the physicians/nurses clothes and gloves even for casual contact). In addition, b/c it's spread by spores, the anti-bacterial gels/alcohol outside of hospital rooms can't kill it. Only soap and water work, because alcohol has no effect.
> 
> Poor Kodi. I hope he's feeling better soon. Plus side, you caught it super early and mild cases are easy to treat.


Yes, I know that that is a possibility, though even there, since we've hardly been outside, and there are NEVER other dogs on our property, his exposure to other dogs isn't huge. Yes, we go to two training centers, so that's a SLIGHT possibility, but I USUALLY potty him before we leave home and again when we get back, because both centers are close. &#8230;and we haven't been to a trial in almost 2 months now.

Clostridium in dogs is not the same as in people. I don't even think it's the same strain. It's not the life-threatening disease it can be in humans. He's not feeling great today&#8230; sleeping a lot. But at least we haven't had to do any more butt baths!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Holding your breath seems to be rather necessary, at least if the boys succumb to the geese and duck poo, which is bad enough itself!!


Ha! That's it's own special sort of stink! In our house, it leads RIGHT to an extra special tooth brushing!!!:brushteeth:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi does that sort of thing all the time in nicer weather, with no ill effects&#8230; ever. But right now, the weather is so bad, we haven't had a chance to go for walks anywhere that he can get into anything&#8230; Just quick potty trips to the bushes at the bottom of our front steps!!![
> 
> Ha - that could be the problem, Karen! Not enough extra 'good stuff' to fight off the bad bugs!  I do hope your boy bounces back quickly.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, that is weird. Why didn't the quote in my post come up in a little box?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

get well soon little guy.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm :sorry: to hear that Kodi is 

I hope he can still  well.

Give him a :kiss: from Gibbs, and a here's a :hug: from me for the both of you.

I'm sure Kodi will :bounce: back soon.


Since you're now probably  at me, eaceut


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Feel better KODI.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh poor baby!!!!! I know mom will take good care of you Kodi. Feel better very soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, that is weird. Why didn't the quote in my post come up in a little box?


I think you may have accidentally deleted the: /QUOTE] behind the [


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I'm :sorry: to hear that Kodi is
> 
> I hope he can still  well.
> 
> ...


ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! He's been sleeping ALL day. Not sure if the abc are making him sleepy (you wouldn't THINK so) or if he was just uncomfortable enough before this that it was interfering with his rest, and now he's catching up. In any case, (fingers crossed) no butt baths so far today!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Hoping he gets over it quickly.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Codi. Been down that road before, I know it can be difficult. But thank goodness, you knew what to look for in his poop. I always tell my husband if anyone saw me picking up Djangos poop they would be disgusted because I always examine it, you can tell a lot about what's going on in your dog by their poop. Hope Codi recovers quickly, I know he is in good hands.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Hoping he gets over it quickly.


Thanks, Tom! How he's feeling seems to wax and wane. After sleeping most of the day yesterday, he seemed quite nauseated last night (maybe the abx?) although he didn't vomit. This morning he seems to feel quite chipper! And still, knock on wood, no further butt baths since he started the abx.

Last night I fed him (chicken and rice) at his usual supper time, around 6, but didn't give him the abc until bed time. I think I'll give it to him along with his supper tonight, and see if that helps with the nausea.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Can you give him a little pepcid to settle his belly?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor Kodi. Feel better big guy. Tyler and I are sending licks and hugs and hoping that you'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Hope Kodi is feeling much better! It is so scary when our dogs are not feeling well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

littlebuddy said:


> Can you give him a little pepcid to settle his belly?


I did give him some Pepcid... My thought too. Then today, i made sure I gave him his antibiotics at the same time i fed him, so he had food in his stomach too. (Don't know why I didn't think of that to start with!) he's doing MUCH better today. Not QUITE as bouncy as usual, but a BIG improvement!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Poor boy! I do hope today shows lots of improvement, Karen; but 'no butt-baths' is a huge plus!!! Goodness how I dread, first thing in the morning when I'm in a rush, going out in the drizzle with a torch only to find I have to come back in to a major clean-up, butt-wise! Fortunately, now we've switched to raw, it doesn't happen any more, and so far so good upset-stomach-for-other-reasons-wise. 
Big hug to Kodi - lucky boy to have you to take such good care of him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Poor boy! I do hope today shows lots of improvement, Karen; but 'no butt-baths' is a huge plus!!! Goodness how I dread, first thing in the morning when I'm in a rush, going out in the drizzle with a torch only to find I have to come back in to a major clean-up, butt-wise! Fortunately, now we've switched to raw, it doesn't happen any more, and so far so good upset-stomach-for-other-reasons-wise.
> Big hug to Kodi - lucky boy to have you to take such good care of him.


We're USUALLY lucky in the butt bath department. I can't remember Kodi ever needing a butt bath except when he's had a tummy bug of some sort. But we've paid our "Havanese butt bath dues" this week for sure! 

He seems very normal this morning, so I'm sure he's on the mend. I'm going to be very conservative about adding "real" food back into his diet, so no training treats again today. But I'm going to start mixing his regular food back into his chicken and rice for supper! 

BTW, for those of you who have never yet dealt with a tummy bug, I always keep some pre-cooked boiled chicken in the freezer, and some of that pre-cooked white rice that comes in little pouches on the shelf. That way, no matter what's going on, I'm ready, at a moment's notice, to get started on the chicken and rice diet, without having to go out to shop and cook!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Re the pre-boiled chicken and pre-cooked rice on hand - great idea! I am going to make sure I get both at the store today because you never know when you may need them and with the horrible weather this winter if I don't have to brave the cold and snow all the better!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lillysmom said:


> Re the pre-boiled chicken and pre-cooked rice on hand - great idea! I am going to make sure I get both at the store today because you never know when you may need them and with the horrible weather this winter if I don't have to brave the cold and snow all the better!


Forgot to say, I always keep a can of pumpkin on hand too!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad to hear Kodi is feeling better!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope Kodi feels better soon and Dionna is wagging her tail in encouragement for Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I still didn't want to train, because I don't want to give him cookies yet. But he seems to be feeling fine again, and he's certainly been on the antibiotics long enough that he can't be contagious. So I took him with me to do some errands this afternoon. He was very happy to get out of the house, and charmed the pants off everyone at Home Depot!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Good to hear that Kodi is feeling better and can get out and about again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oops. Tried mixing a little of his regular food back into his rice and chicken last night. No go… poopy butt again this morning. Back to a few more days of chicken and rice!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..that's too bad. poor guy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> awww..that's too bad. poor guy.


He seems to feel fine, and there was no more bad smell. so I'm sure the antibiotics are working. It could be the antibiotics, themselves, that are causing the loose stools at this point, even though he's on a mega-dose of probiotics too. I think, at this point, I'll just play it safe and keep him on the chicken ad rice until he's off the antibiotics and then start to transition him back after that.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I think we need a "no more butt baths" smiley/icon on here. Or maybe a :ban: + (picture of a poopy butt).  Hang in there, Kodi and Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> I think we need a "no more butt baths" smiley/icon on here. Or maybe a :ban: + (picture of a poopy butt).  Hang in there, Kodi and Karen!


:thumb:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Feel better, big brother.

Love,
Maccabee


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Maccabee!

I think he actually feels fine now. He's raring to go… the problem is I'm afraid to give him much in the way of training treats, and set off the poopy butt again. 

I think I'm going to take him to our obedience class tonight, and I'll bring just boiled chicken for training treats. It's messy, but I think it's the least likely to upset his tummy!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

So glad Kodi seems so much better, Karen; hope obedience went well.


----------

